# Islander 34 or Pearson 303



## bassviking (May 28, 2008)

Alright, after my trip to Southern California I've found two boats that I really like. I'd like to hear some opinions.

1976 Islander 34, Isuzu Pisces 27hp, Super Nice Interior, generally great condition from what I can tell, doesn't have an oven which is a bummer, Nice sized cockpit with lots of canvas to keep the sun at bay, electric windlass, going to need a better anchor and some more chain, tiller, needs mast paint, dry decks form what the meter showed, tiller pilot, radar, vhf, electric head, private sale. Asking 20K

1985 Pearson 303, Yanmar 13hp, Nice room for 30', also doesn't have an oven but doesn't have the space for one either, condition is ok, has an apparent issue with a leaky fuel filter that has left some diesel in the bilge, also a few small wet spots on the deck around a couple of fittings, asking $21,500, its on yachtworld here: 1985 Pearson 303 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

The plan is to live on the boat for 6 months of the year (from March to August) and be out of the country working for the other 6. I definitely want to be out and about at least a third of the time. A week or two every month. I definitely don't want to just sit and rot in a marina.

So please lets hear form the masses. Let me know what you think. If you have any advice on Surveyors or boat yards in the Ventura or Oxnard area I'd love to hear that as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

initial gut reaction is.....

You're considering the Pearson because why? more money, smaller, some rot in the decks, no room for an oven, leaking diesel lines..................

Just gut reaction. 

Marty


----------



## bassviking (May 28, 2008)

I guess the issue is basically that you have an unknown vs a known. The Islander 34 is something of an unknown. I haven't been able to find much of any information about them. I don't think there were many made and googling just doesn't come up with much. Same thing for the Isuzu Pisces engine. The Pearson 303 and Yanmar on the other hand have tons of information available. There is an easily researched track record. The small areas of moist deck around fitting is a well documented issue with Pearsons from that time frame. To me its something that enters into the negotiation and should bring that price down to an equtiable level. Same thing with the leaky Racor. Both are fixable issues. 

I'm curious what the general opinion is on the "unknown" vs the "known".


----------



## krustyluv (Dec 24, 2009)

*islander*

I just bought a 1966 Islander 29 and love it--it has a replacement Yanmar 3gm30f, she sails sweet and is basically a tank--but hardly any info online--beware of leaking stanchions--they need to be re-bedded---also the rigging has been strapped to the sides eliminating chainplate leakage-I LOVE THIS BOAT!
TOM-HONOLULU


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

If this is the Islander 34 with the short bow sprit,
then that is a very old design which was just a
reworking of the Islander 32 hull from 1963, with
a different deck and a longer 'J' to try to balance 
the weather helm. The same hull was also built
as an I 33 with a different deck. They did a lot
of recycling of models in the early fiberglass boat
building era.
I would expect the Pearson to be the better sailing 
boat of the two , especially upwind. But there are
many boats in this size and price range on the market
so you may want to search further.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I can tell you that my 1981 Islander 30 has been an awesome boat. I to was a little skeptical of the Islander brand and was considering a Catalina 30. In retrospect after 6 years I'm glad I bought the Islander.


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

NCountry said:


> I can tell you that my 1981 Islander 30 has been an awesome boat.


You will get no argument from me there,
the Finch designed Islander 30 is one the
most functional production sailboats to come out
of the '70s.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

If you are in love with the "classic" look of the old Islander, go for it. Pending survey and appropriate pricing, of course. Pisces diesels were common on _lots_ of 70's boats -- being marinized Isusu diesels, and very long-lived if maintained. Note that any search on this brand on the 'net will turn up sailors seeking parts... which is often a problem with really old engines.

The Pearson is a much more "modern" design and will have better resale value some day, and should be a better sailing boat, as well.

It is all about "Choices and options".



L


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

With due respect to all the fans of Islanders, they aren't the model the OP is talking about. Your boats, no matter how good they are and how much you love them, aren't Islander 34s. Be careful not to let enthusiasm confuse the issue. Boat buying is a dish best served cold!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ISLANDER 34 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

That is a link I found with info for the islander 34.

*http://www.islander36.ca *has a good history of the company, designs etc. There was an actual islander.com website at one time with mucho info, but that person no longer runs the site, altho many have tried to get the info from that person and restart the site.

With that in mind, being as this I34 is a full keel, it will be slower than the pearson, assuming the pearson is a fin keel. Islander generally speaking, folks like the boats. A good friend of mine has a peterson 40, quite quick for a 40' boat from the 70's.

BUT, with this all in mind, of the two, the few issues you described, I would still go for the Islander hands down. If the Pearson was the one with out the issues, the Islander had the wetdecks etc, then the Pearson would be the one to go after IMHO!

If you want quick, then there are some other boats from the 80's that will not be in as bad a shape assuming your description of the Pearson is correct, for about the same $$$ or maybe a bit more.

marty


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a link to an Islander 34 in San Diego for 21,500 that looks interesting - and it has an oven. 1969 Islander Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
And a newer Beta diesel as well.


----------



## Wayfarer34 (Oct 24, 2011)

Chiming in a bit late, but the original Islander 34, built in the late '60s, was a stout little ship. I am the proud owner of one. They are built strong, and intended for long-distance cruising, the lines are beautiful and seakindly. Certainly not a fast boat, a slow tub, but she will get you there safely. No balsa in that boat either, by the way. One nice feature is the internal, encapsulated lead ballast, as well as the very short prop shaft, the prop is located directly outsde the hull, in fact there is perhaps 1/4 inch clearance. All in all, a fine choice for solid, safe cruising. Incidentally, mine has a three burner stove and oven.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Wayfarer34 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, I should add one thing about the original Islander 34. Mine came with a quite flimsy slider covering the companionway, along with the usual boards. The setup would not survive boarding seas, but would easily be smashed in, particularly with the very low stern. I totally redid the design, building double-thickness folding doors backed by oak, with an oak-reinforced plywood hatch cover closing on top of them. The biggest concern in my area is the Golden Gate Bar (think potato patch and south bar) coming back in from the Farallones, so it is now built stout to handle those conditions.


----------



## bassviking (May 28, 2008)

mitiempo said:


> Here's a link to an Islander 34 in San Diego for 21,500 that looks interesting - and it has an oven. 1969 Islander Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
> And a newer Beta diesel as well.


This boat sold on eBay a couple of days ago in a BoatAngel Auction for under $5000. I looked at it 2 months ago when it was listed for $15k and then I ended up buying a Cascade 36. I still considered buying the boat on eBay to swap the engine into my Cascade to replace a Volvo MD2B.


----------



## Hog Gravy n Chitlins (Feb 8, 2012)

I am the new owner of a 1974 Islander 34. The manufacturer is listed as Yachtcraft on the title, from the bit of information I could gather these are supposed to be "kit boats" which seems a bit vague, I am assuming they mean something between a bare hull and owner finished? I wonder it this: 1976 Islander Islander 34 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com Is the boat the original poster was considering?

p.s. mine has a 3 burner stove/oven as well


----------

